# l'hôte du réseau '192.168.1.2' est occupé ???



## netchaiev (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,


 J'ai un problème et j'aimerais fortement que vous m'aidiez à le résoudre. Je suis en train de mettre en place un réseau local avec 3 ordinateurs : Un portable XP, Un fixe Xp et Un fixe Mac Léopard.


 Ces trois petites bêtes sont reliés à une livebox Inventel tous via Wifi.
 Pour une question de commodité j'ai placé ces ordis en IP fixes :  


 PC portable : 192.168.1.2
 PC Fixe : 192.168.1.3
 Mac : 192.168.1.4
 Livebox : 192.168.1.1 Firmeware 5.10.7-fr


 J'ai installé le réseau en fixant comme domaine « Famille ». Via un ping tous les ordi se voient, et au final, l'échange des fichiers se fait correctement, même après la remise en route du parefeu Kaspersky.  
 Par contre, j'ai un problème pour le partage de l'imprimante. C'est une Epson Stylus Photo RX520, reliée en USB sur le PC portable.


 Lorsque j'essaie d'imprimer sur le PC fixe ou sur le mac, j'ai immanquablement la réponse suivante : « l'hôte du réseau '192.168.1.2' est occupé nouvel essaie dans XX secondes ».


 J'ai cherché partout et je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse.  


 Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider ?


 Sinon, est-ce que l'on peut aussi mettre l'imprimante en Wifi ou reliée en USB directement sur la Livebox.


 Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Zyrol (3 Août 2008)

Pour le partage as tu pensé au pare feu sur le PC portable ?

Sinon, il est clair que le mieux serait de relier l'imprimante à la livebox, ça permet d'imprimer depuis n'importe quel poste sans être dépendant d'un autre.

Je ne sais pas si l'USB de la livebox suporte cette fonction.
Sinon tu peux afire appel soit à un boitier qui a une prise USB d'un coté et une antenne wifi de l'autre ou une prise USB et un port reseau de l'autre.
ça s'appelle un serveur d'impression, il peut être donc soit filaire ou wifi.


----------



## netchaiev (3 Août 2008)

Salut Zyrol,

J'ai effectivement essayé de contrôler le réseau en éteingnant les parefeux de tous les ordi, mais je n'ai pas plus de résultat.

Merci quand même.


----------

